# Jd 2040s



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

whos got one or had one and what do you think about this version of the american JD

A guy has one, stopped in field, it wont start could be fuel problem,

I was thinking about getting into it since he is done with it, BUT, I called around to my closest 3 JD dealers, one says run, but the mechanic says no problem, the other two say parts are availiable just depends on which one I need.

any experiences with this model

thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have a 400 backhoe and a 401 loader which both are considered industrials, which I'm told is the same as a 2020, not sure how much different a 2040 might be, but we've always found em to be quite reliable tractors. Most all of the repairs we do ourselves, if I had the proper manuals and several thousand dollars in hydraulic test equipment I could handle the rare hydraulic problem on farm as well.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a 2640 which is a little larger model and if you can deal with hydraulic leaks and contant charging problems it wasn't that bad a tractor. Just keep a 5 gal bucket and your jumper cables handy.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a 2040, built in Germany in the early 80's, 3 cyclinder diesel. I was so impressed, I have been looking at 2940, 2950 for haying tractor. Mine has been used and abused , never quit on me. The injector pump is getting pretty noisy, so I will probably have to have that rebuilt soon.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

mtarrant

this 2040s is the euro model as well, and that is the only thing keeping me hesitant, have you had any problems with getting parts my am told the trans and motors are the same just the wiring and labeling of parts is different as well as the availiablity of some parts,

i think on this machine the injector pump may have quit, i am wanting thi sone to cut and run a baler.

thanks


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine did not have the s, it was built for US. Have not had any problems getting parts at all. Injector pump may be a Bosch, probably get it rebuilt a injector pump shop instead of Deere. Problem is pulling them and putting them back, they have to be timed properly.
I run a New Holland 275 Baler with mine, and my Dad run a sickle mower no problem!!!
Like I said, I think its a great tractor, and I think fairly inexpensive to overhaul.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

just looked up 2040s on tractordata, it shows to be a larger tractor than my 2040.
4 cyl, 75 hp, mine is 3 cyl 42 hp.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My father has a had a 2440 on the farm a month longer than I've been around. Its a great haying tractor. We also had a 2240 as loader tractor for 18 years. Good basic tractors. Pretty easy on fuel. The 2440 was the "big" tractor for on the farm for 20 years. It did all the plowing, chopping, planting, haying etc. Still no major engine work, 1 clutch and 1 pump rebuild in 10k hours.


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a 2550 that plays well with my gehl 2175 moco and my Vermeer 605H baler. 65 hp - Same class as this machine. Should be a great haying platform depending on how much your rounder needs. Mine needs 2 svcs to run the baler. Can't comment on parts avail on your 2040s. Mine is a Manheim tractor built for the USA market so no parts issues. Does not seem to need much parts, anyway, just keeps running...

John


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The 2040S might not be the same thing as a 2040. I sorta recall that some of the models that had an S behind them were not the same as the model that did not have the S. You're going to have to do a lot of research on that individual tractor to see what differences a US model has. Depending on the year, it might even be a 50 series?

Rodney


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mtarrant said:


> just looked up 2040s on tractordata, it shows to be a larger tractor than my 2040.
> 4 cyl, 75 hp, mine is 3 cyl 42 hp.


I was wondering how many times they might have reused the numbers? Our 400 and 401 both have the 239 CI 4 cylinder diesels in em. Around 65-75 hp if I remember correctly. I know the farm models use the same sheet metal as the industrial's just painted different colors. Matter of fact our 401 has green fenders and green screens in the radiator area.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

wel guys been doing my home work this is what i found,

the S model was different form the us model make

the S model is cab and the straight 2040 us was not the S was make in germany and shipped to the US for use.

I found a couple for sale, bust still mix reviews on the parts still, found the parts for trans and engine are the same, as US model, but wiring and some others things are different, founds some parts are not availiable from JD

some techs dont work on them due to the set of them as well..so i am not further ahead thanks all


----------

